# Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49



## Telekomunikacja (21 April 2005)

Grüß Gott!

Ein bisschen verärgert bin ich schon :argue:, denn der Anruf kam unerwartet   , war unnötig  :roll: und störte mich bei  *Interessantem*.  :-? 

Es meldete sich gerade ein *Lottoservice aus Hamburg* bei mir. Die geschaltete Bandansage - "Diese Ansage ist gebührenfrei." - teilte mir mit, dass ich an einem *Gewinnspiel* teilnehmen bzw. *gratis Lotto spielen* könnte. Ich sollte lediglich die *"0 drücken"*, um mit einem Mitarbeiter verbunden zu werden. Danach hieß es dann (erneut): "Dieser Anruf ist gebührenfrei."

Die Mitarbeiterin, eine Frau Weber (?) mit leichtem mittelosteuropäischen Akzent, begrüßte mich freundlich, fragte mich nach meinem Namen und bat mich, meine Telefonnummer zu nennen.

Erst auf meine Gegenfrage, wer sie denn genau sei und in welchem Auftrage sie handele - "Ja, ich habe doch bereits gesagt: mein Name ist 'Weber'." - erläuterte sie: *"Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49"*.

Wie der Anruf zustande gekommen sei, konnte sie mir nicht sagen. "Wir sind auf jeden Fall kein Call-Center."
Aber man habe doch aus irgend einer Quelle meine Nummer bekommen...?!? "Ja, das weiß ich nicht genau. Wahrscheinlich hatten Sie Kontakt zu 'Quelle', 'Bertelsmann', 'Otto' oder dem 'ADAC'."

Das Geplauder dauerte noch ein wenig an, dann schlug sie vor, mich mit jemandem zu verbinden, der "für Beschwerden zuständig" sei. Zuerst hörte ich nichts mehr in der Leitung, dann tönte das Beseztzeichen. Aufgelegt!   

Also kurzer Anruf bei der 

NORDWEST LOTTO UND TOTO HAMBURG
Staatliche Lotterie der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg
Überseering 4
22297 Hamburg.
Dort sagte man mir, dass man Teil des "Deutschen Lottoblocks 6 aus 49" sei, jedoch mit solcherlei Anrufen nichts zu tun habe. "Es kommt immer wieder vor, dass sich jemand für uns ausgibt, um Adress- und Kontodaten des Angerufenen abzufragen."  8) 

Weiß jemand in der ehrenwerten Runde vielleicht Genaueres?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Mai 2005)

Schriftliches und telefonisches dieser Art scheint es bereits im vergangnen Jahr in Hamburg gegeben zu haben:



> *Trügerisches Spiel mit dem Glück
> Lotto: Ein Anbieter aus Hamburg wirbt mit Gratis-Tippscheinen. Warum Verbraucherschützer warnen.*
> 
> "Einladung zum Gratis Lotto Spielen" lautet die verlockende Botschaft eines Schreibens, das gerade vielen Hamburger Haushalten in die Briefkästen gesteckt wurde. Wer "2 x Samstags kostenlos um die Lotto-Millionen spielen" möchte, müsse lediglich eine Telefonnummer anrufen und sich registrieren lassen, verspricht der Absender, die GFP Gesellschaft für Produktinformation aus Hamburg-Wandsbek. [...]
> ...


----------



## Jens Siebels (27 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Ich wurde angerufen und ein Mitarbeiter sagte mir, ich würde an einem einmaligen Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, bei dem man einen Porsche gewinnen könnte. Nach mehrmaligem Drängen teilte ich ihm Kontonummer etc mit. Die schriftl. Unterlagen bekam ich per Post aber erst am 22.1.08. Der datierte Brief aus Hamburg war aber vom 4.1.08, so dass ich die sofortige schriftl. Kündigung nicht rechtzeitig abschicken konnte, wie auch? Für mich sind das unlautere Mittel. Die Firma nennt sich Bavaria Winn MaXX .Ein Herr [ edit] vom Kundenservice  "FAIRPLAY 49 PREMIUM" wünscht mir viel Glück und hat schon am 16.1. die ersten Bearbeitungsgebühren abgebucht. Lässt sich das die Deutsche Lottogesellschaft gefallen? Bitte überprüfen Sie die angegebene Firma !!!Mit freundl. Grüßen 
Jens Siebels


----------



## blowfish (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*



Jens Siebels schrieb:


> Bitte überprüfen Sie die angegebene Firma !!!Mit freundl. Grüßen
> Jens Siebels


Da bist du hier wahrscheinlich falsch. Hier ist nicht die Lottogesellschaft.
Mit der Abbuchung vom Konto könntest du es ja mal mit Rückbuchung durch deine Bank versuchen. 
Der alte Fred ist außerdem von 2005.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Nur mal so zur Info:

Bei Widerspruchsfristen gilt der Poststempel und nicht irgendein fiktives Datum auf einem Briefpapier innerhalb des Umschlages.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Schön dass man so etwas hier nachlesen kann. Ich hatte nämlich auch heute einen Anruf von einem jungen Mann der mir super Konditionen anbot. Auf mehrmaligen Drängens teilte er mir mit dass es sich bei der Firma um Fairply 49 handelt. Die Methoden dieser Leute sind wirklich unglaublich. Ich habe mich nicht drängen lassen und gesagt ich möchte es mir einen Tag überlegen und freue mich jetzt hier ein paar Informationen erhalten zu haben. So kann ich bei dem morgigen Rückruf von Negativberichten erzählen und DANKEND ablehnen!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Hallo,
gestern rief mich eine gewisse [ edit]  von fairplay 49 an. Obwohl ich mir am Anfang des Telefonats noch sicher war, sie schnell abwimmeln zu können (so ein Anruf ist gesetzeswidrig),
hat die Frau es geschafft, von mir als überzeugter "Nicht-Lotto-Spieler" die Kontodaten heraus zu bekommen. Eigentlich war ich mir bewusst, dass ich dabei abgezockt werden könnte, aber die Dame hat mich mit ihrer charmanten Art um den Finger gewickelt.
Besonders hat mich nun heute geärgert, dass der heute um 14.30 Uhr versprochene Rückruf ausgeblieben ist, stattdessen werden die [ edit]  wohl schon die Monatsgebühr fürs Lotto in Höhe von 39,88 € von meinem Konto abgebucht haben.
Wenn ich wüsste, eine Anzeige bei der Verbraucherzentrale würde etwas bewirken, hätte ich heute sofort dort angerufen!
Ich hoffe daß irgendwann die [ edit]   belangt werden können und bis dahin möglichst wenige meinen Fehler machen werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich wüsste, eine Anzeige bei der Verbraucherzentrale würde etwas bewirken, hätte ich heute sofort dort angerufen!


Was bitte hindert dich daran?


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Seit wann nimmt eine Verbraucherzentrale eine "Anzeige" entgegen?


----------



## katzenjens (30 Januar 2008)

*AW: Deutscher Lottoblock 6 aus 49*

Hallo,

auch wenn es formal keine (Straf-)Anzeige bei der Verbraucherzentrale gibt, immerhin können die als einzige soetwas wie eine "Sammelklage" in die Wege leiten und den Anbieter zivilrechtlich abmahnen. Somit ist der Gang zur Verbraucherzentrale in solchen Fällen durchaus sinnvoll.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------

